# Novice Costumer Needs Help



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello all. I am more of a prop builder with my real strength being in small details. My son is wanting to build a big daddy costume. Any thoughts on how to approach the helmet of this would be greatly appreciated. The picture I choose should help you see scale;


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

This is a similar idea for a different type costume. It was begun by paper mache over a big balloon. But a beach ball would work as well.
It was then given a fiberglass resin coat, and painted.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Maybe these references might come in handy?

the first one breaks down the entire build, and uses a security dome (smoked glass dome that covers cameras in department stores)

The second version details the use of a beach ball and resin for the dome (somewhat like what BobbyA was referencing)

Personally, I'd probably go for the plastic dome version because I am lazy. 

The only problem with the security dome is that modern cameras are so small, I'm not sure finding a large one would be easy....while I'm sure there are other places/opportunities, this place seemed to have a variety of dome sizes available...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the great tips. I am being told by my son I picked the wrong bioshock and he is actually doing the Subject Delta version;




Should still be able to take the same principles, although he has sort of messed with a chicken wire frame for the helmet, but I am thinking that is not the best for wearing long term. The shape is a little different than doing a straight-forward dome/globe shape


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Sorry I don't have any suggestions, just a comment that would be awesome!!! Love Bioshock!!


----------



## malificati (Jul 19, 2007)

Go get a white cheap kitchen trashcan that is one of the tall tapered ones. Before cutting, try to judge where it will hit your son's shoulders and draw the shape of the outer rim of the full helmet. Leave plastic at the bottom so you can round it out to look like the bottom of the helmet. Cut accordingly.

Cut window for face part. Use pipe insulation to make the raised areas and around the window/cut areas. Both for padding and the way it looks in picture. Plastic hurts worse than a papercut and he doesn't need cuts on his neck & shoulders.

Then spray paint the entire thing with light coats of copper and black. Or if you use the foam tubing, spray paint will eat Styrofoam, so do a test piece first.

Outfit is easy. Goodwill work clothes/overalls/etc.


----------



## malificati (Jul 19, 2007)

For the tubing, go get the heavy tan rope from Lowe's by the foot. 
For the drill - do a Styrofoam cone meant for Xmas tree making at craft store. Dremel out the center. Stick a dowel through the sides so he has a handle to grip onto. Cover that beast in DUCT TAPE. Make the "threads" out of same duct tape.
For the small windows and gears n sh*t, Goodwill old cameras. The lenses are PERFECT size.  or, go buy really cheap punch bowl plastic cups (Wal-Mart or grocery store) and fine-fine-tooth sawblade the bottoms off.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

edit posted twice


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

He has made a pretty good paper mache helmet, but paint has revealed a lot of work needed done, anyone ever use paper clay over paper mache?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> He has made a pretty good paper mache helmet, but paint has revealed a lot of work needed done, anyone ever use paper clay over paper mache?


ALL THE TIME. 

For this kind of project, I'd strongly recommend DAS clay over the mache. When it dries, sand the DAS to get the bumps out. 

I work a little at a time, dip it in water, and smooth it onto the paper mache. 

DAS over mache plague doctor mask in progress:


----------

